# Hand powered snow shovels.



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

There's a write up in todays paper about regular old school hand shovels. It makes it sort of sound like golf clubs, or in my case, fishing rods  
The eternal Canadian quest for the perfect snow shovel: Don Pittis - Business - CBC News
I figure I've got at least a dozen snow only type shovels, none keep my 6'2" back happy.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I can’t read Canadian.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

So what are you saying,you can't read English .lol.



CO Snow said:


> I can’t read Canadian.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's mine:










She's working hard to clear the 1/2" that accumulated since I stacked those piles... :icon-rolleyes:


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

There's no such thing as a perfect snow shovel. You need a collection of snow shovels, plus a few extra tools that are not snow shovels.

Pushers (multiple sizes) - lightweight and plastic or maybe aluminum, used to plow light snow by hand.
Pusher/Scraper (multiple sizes) - Heavy steel blade, used to plow and scrape when cleaning up after a 2-stage or otherwise getting that last bit of snow off of the pavement.
Large Scoop - Used to pick up and toss fluffy snow.
Medium Scoop - Used to pick up and toss heavy, wet snow.
Small Scoop - Used to clear stairs and other tight spaces.
Broom - Used to clear very light snow, particularly off of stairs. (way easier than any shovel for a couple inches of powder on stairs, brush it off the stairs then clean up with a shovel)
Spade, pick axe, sledge hammer, etc. You went to Cancun in January and came home to the EOD Ice Monster. Your Yamaha breaks shear pins just looking at it.
Ice scraper or a digging shovel with a straight, flat edge - scraping ice.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am always in favor of bringing out the big guns; A propane fired weed burner or the propane fired roofing torch for rubber roofs.

That reminds me, I have to fill the other 40 pound LP tank and buy a propane filter and long fuel hose for my mister heater too.

I have a M.U.T.T.; (multiple use tough tool) from Gemplers or Northern Tool it works well but its heavy.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yanmar Ronin,

Please tell me more abou the Meowbox that is on patrol:smile2:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

leonz said:


> Yanmar Ronin,
> 
> Please tell me more abou the Meowbox that is on patrol:smile2:


That's ShadowCat; so named because he follows me everywhere. Fifteen pounds of professional mousecatcher and general bedwarmer, also watches over babby P. regularly.

Here pictured with his partner in crime inspecting freshly planted rice fields during a spring stroll:










The black one is the actual brains of the whole feline operations... hard to tell there but she's maybe 1/3 his weight, nevertheless completely fearless and also hauls home a respectable quota of vermin.

Neither one clears much snow, although they'll plow right through it with only the tips of their tails visible above the drifts.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

leonz said:


> I am always in favor of bringing out the big guns; A propane fired weed burner or the propane fired roofing torch for rubber roofs.
> 
> That reminds me, I have to fill the other 40 pound LP tank and buy a propane filter and long fuel hose for my mister heater too.
> 
> I have a M.U.T.T.; (multiple use tough tool) from Gemplers or Northern Tool it works well but its heavy.


best ice tool on the market love mine also. you had to remind me of a need for propane refills?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

other than the stares and porch I don't need a shovel, in fact my doctor doesn't want me to use one


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought it was an interesting design. I would much rather use a snowblower but if I didn't have one...https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sn...reducing-snow-shovel-w-spring-assisted-handle


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

zandor said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect snow shovel. You need a collection of snow shovels, plus a few extra tools that are not snow shovels.
> 
> Pushers (multiple sizes) - lightweight and plastic or maybe aluminum, used to plow light snow by hand.
> Pusher/Scraper (multiple sizes) - Heavy steel blade, used to plow and scrape when cleaning up after a 2-stage or otherwise getting that last bit of snow off of the pavement.
> ...


You forgot to add 14 year old neighbour kid to operate all of the above :nerd:


----------



## pooud (Mar 7, 2020)

I am thinking of ordering a new snow shovel. But I am a bit concerned about the delivery cost. It is heavy and big in size. Do you think the delivery cost can be sky-high? I will need delivery to my door https://postcodefinder.net/england/manchester. If there is someone from my area here, please suggest some reliable and affordable delivery services that will not charge me all the money. What service do you prefer?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

pooud said:


> I am always in favor of bringing out the big guns; A propane fired weed burner or the propane fired roofing torch for rubber roofs.


welcome to SBF 

please take some time and fill out your cp info


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

zandor said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect snow shovel. You need a collection of snow shovels, plus a few extra tools that are not snow shovels.
> 
> Pushers (multiple sizes) - lightweight and plastic or maybe aluminum, used to plow light snow by hand.
> Pusher/Scraper (multiple sizes) - Heavy steel blade, used to plow and scrape when cleaning up after a 2-stage or otherwise getting that last bit of snow off of the pavement.
> ...


You also forgot to mention another shed to store all that stuff. The kid can go home after hes done. Otherwise it gets lost and buried in the snow... :wink2:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

The best one I found were Garant, About every 3 years I replace the shovel part since they wear out on cement and pavement. They have an ergonomic handle and work quite well. I've had the handles for quite some time now and when I was younger had 24" blades on them. When I retired I down sized to 21" which made it easier on my bad back. I'm about ready to downsize again. You can purchase the replacement blades directly from Garant. The last time they had a special, buy 2 get free shipping, it just so happened I needed 2.

If I slip the edge of the blade in the crack after the sixth board the handle latches under the vinyl siding and no wind moves it. 










Same for the downstairs door.










https://www.garant.com/tools/s/wint...-pusher-ergo-aluminum-handle-24-poly-blade-2/


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

How about a combo (snowblower/shovel)
Gas 2 stroke Power Shovel :devil:



View attachment 164619


View attachment 164621


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

best snow shovels I ever had have the simplest design. Flat plastic , very light , and easy to use. probably were cheap cause i bought things cheap 23 years ago. still have them and use them more than all the fancy snow shovels i have bough t since.

agree with the member that stated you need more than one kind. Bought an ice breaker tool from Home Depot years ago that comes in handy. also have a big mouth medal shovel for the real light fluffy stuff. just pushes the snow out of the way.

a big broom helps sometimes. oh the broom is excellent for cleaning off the cars that can't fit in the garage anymore because of all the snowblower. lol.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> best snow shovels I ever had have the simplest design. Flat plastic , very light , and easy to use. probably were cheap cause i bought things cheap 23 years ago. still have them and use them more than all the fancy snow shovels i have bough t since.
> 
> agree with the member that stated you need more than one kind. Bought an ice breaker tool from Home Depot years ago that comes in handy. also have a big mouth medal shovel for the real light fluffy stuff. just pushes the snow out of the way.
> 
> a big broom helps sometimes. oh the broom is excellent for cleaning off the cars that can't fit in the garage anymore because of all the snowblower. lol.



I've been using a leaf blower for the under 4" snow on the car. Got the cheap 20v dewalt one for the <2" fluffy stuff and a small 2cycle craftsman for the thicker snow. Gets all the snow out from the wiper area and blows the roof off easily too. And easier on the paint vs a broom.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm a fan of the current crop of plastic shovels. Sure they don't last as long, but they are lighter and quieter and I find them to be a good combination of pusher and scoop. I don't use my old YoHo at all anymore, which was on its second blade. 

For scraping I got The Ultimate Scraper. I kept balking at the $40 price but I'm sure glad I eventually sprung for one, it makes scraping a lot easier. https://ultimatescraper.com/

Between my blower, scoop, plastic pusher, and scraper I've been able to handle everything just fine. One of those wheeled wide blades could come in handy at times I guess, and at 6'3" I should probably try to find longer handles. 

Oh yeah, and the snow rake for the roof. Rarely used but when you need it, you need it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> How about a combo (snowblower/shovel)
> Gas 2 stroke Power Shovel :devil:
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve had an eye out for one of these for years. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I’ve had an eye out for one of these for years. Pretty cool.



Thanks, picked it up at the curb on garbage collection day 10 or 12 years ago. Replaced old gas and it fired right up.
Amazing how far they throw snow, and I love the sound of the little 2 stroke engine. I think they were made from 1983 -1985.
Attached video is not mine, this one has the optional wheel kit.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I have three hand shovels.
One one I slit and screwed a piece of heater on and put in on the edge.. that's for gravel.. also has a rope on it to save the back.
Second one straight handle.. but a little longer than most.. cleaning concrete.
Third one is one of those crooked handle ones to save my back in the event I have a large dump and the blower is down

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

